# Washing transfer T-shirts Problem



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

FIrst of all Im new to T-shirt printing so I need all the info I could get from you guys.

Im using transfer papers. I successfully printed the design on the shirt. after a day or two, I washed it with detergent and I could see stains on the white shirt. Any tips on how to wash the transfer shirts?

THank you in advance.


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

If you are experiencing fade ,possibly you can follow this sealing process. Light pressure at 330 degrees for 90 seconds. Another possibility is the ink application is too heavy, another problem we have encountered. If you aren' already doing this try. colors and whites-medium 2 and fine or superfine.


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

what printer quality do you use? I used High Quality. is this not advisable?


----------



## ydp2014 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi, you may be making the mistake of using sublimation ink which washes out.

You need to use pigment ink which will not wash out.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong !

Custom Printed|TShirts|Clothing|Mugs|Vehicle Signage|Wolverhampton|West Midlands


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

What kind of stains are you talking about? Are they stains related to your transfer or are you talking about dirt stains on a shirt that want to wash more vigorously without washing out the transfer? I will assume the latter.

I do what it takes to have a clean-looking white shirt, even if I lose a little color in my transfer. I use Shout! or a product that I apply directly to the stain and let it sit before washing the shirt. In the summer, I like to allow my shirts to dry in the sun, which could help bleach the stains. I'm one of those people that has no problems with the stiff t-shirt.


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

What kind of stains? and where?


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

stains of inks I used in printing. My first wash was detergent. Is that advisable?

Im only using ordinary printer ink. Im not really very familiar of what to use in transfer papers.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

vertexprints said:


> stains of inks I used in printing. My first wash was detergent. Is that advisable?
> 
> Im only using ordinary printer ink. Im not really very familiar of what to use in transfer papers.


What brand and model of printer?


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok. Standard printer inks are actually water based. What you are getting is bleeding. For starters try letting the transfer set out over a few hours or overnight before pressing. Also be sure to use enough heat and pressure to cure and seal the image. Maybe that will help. You can buy different formulations of inks from places like Sawgrass but only for certain printer models. Make sure you use cold water and hand wash or gentle cycle.


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

Blue92 said:


> What brand and model of printer?


 
Epson L210. Just a standard printer.


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

sgsellsit said:


> Ok. Standard printer inks are actually water based. What you are getting is bleeding. For starters try letting the transfer set out over a few hours or overnight before pressing. Also be sure to use enough heat and pressure to cure and seal the image. Maybe that will help. You can buy different formulations of inks from places like Sawgrass but only for certain printer models. Make sure you use cold water and hand wash or gentle cycle.


 
I'll try that. Thank you very much.


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

I have additional question...

What if I don't use pigment inks?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Transfers require a specific type of ink or they will bleed when washed. You must use pigment inks to prevent ink bleed.


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks. Ill have it mind. Now I need to buy pigment ink.


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

I will post my concern as a reply to this thread, because it has a similar problem as mine. Also I can't post a new thread.

Anyway I also got a little color stain after wash. I used sublimation ink with epson l120 printer. I use a temperature of 180 celsius and 50 seconds time as suggested by the store where I bought the equipment.
Also the sublimation can't transfer all the ink on polyester it has a very dull color. What I did to fix this is to use a sublimation coating prior to pressing the sublimation paper, and it works perfectly. But my problem is that after wash I found a little ink stain. Any idea?

Note that sublimation coating is mainly use to sublimate on 100% cotton. 

Thanks!


----------

